
Exposing Yourself to Positive Black Swans - phreeza
http://jdmoyer.com/2010/05/20/exposing-yourself-to-positive-black-swans/
======
Mz
It's actually from May 2010, so for all I know has been posted here before.
But I thought it was quite good. The story that goes with this section (below)
is particularly good but I just don't want to quote such a huge chunk of it.
If you want to read that much of it, check it out for yourself.

Excerpt:

 _Create/Invent Exactly What You Want

If you can envision something that doesn’t yet exist, something you have a
distinct need for, then you may be on to something. If you can create it —
whatever it is — and use it to positive effect (enjoyment, efficiency,
whatever) then you might have something that could really take off.

Paul Graham discusses how this idea relates to technology startups in this
essay, but there are ways to apply it beyond starting a company, or creating a
product or service. Following your own taste, rather than what you imagine
other people will like, is also the best way to proceed in artistic pursuits.
This might sound obvious, but most entrepreneurs and artists don’t apply this
principle. Instead, they pander to what they believe the public wants, or what
they believe will be a commercial success. This strategy might slightly
increase the odds of mild success in the short-term, but it will squash any
chance of wild, break-out success (black swan success). For that, you need to
invent (or create) for yourself._

